
Falsehoods Win on Twitter - coloneltcb
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/03/largest-study-ever-fake-news-mit-twitter/555104/?single_page=true
======
cmurf
This is reporting on an MIT study on fake news. The findings include that
false information pretty much always wins, i.e. that people prefer to spread
falsehoods than truth. And it doesn't seem to have anything to do with bots,
surmising it might be something embedded in human nature.

 _falsehoods were still 70 percent more likely to get retweeted than accurate
news_

~~~
dragonwriter
Falsehoods can be narrowly crafted to appeal to an identity groups defining
beliefs; truth has the same advantage in terms of confirmation bias only
coincidentally.

